# Appeal or not



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi all, I applied for a TRV in December 11.6 work condition. My application got rejected because the medical certificate did not have contact number on the stamp. My question is should I appeal and attach a correct medical certificate with contact details and all or reapply?

also the job offer stated that I had to start work in Jan do I submit the same offer letter or not?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

1. Appeal with the correct medical certificate with a letter of explanation;

2. If you appeal, you do not need to provide any other documents except for the reason why your application was refused.

Your employment contract should include a conditional clause, saying the commencement of your employment is subject to your obtaining the right visa/permit.


----------



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you very much. It’s really helpful 😀


----------



## Maggs254 (Sep 9, 2019)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> 1. Appeal with the correct medical certificate with a letter of explanation;
> 
> 2. If you appeal, you do not need to provide any other documents except for the reason why your application was refused.
> 
> Your employment contract should include a conditional clause, saying the commencement of your employment is subject to your obtaining the right visa/permit.


I finally got my visa. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Maggs254 said:


> I finally got my visa. Thanks for your advice.


Congratulations! Really happy for you.


----------

